# Pepper?



## Scott Bushey (May 5, 2006)

http://www.pepper.com/products/specifications.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

I prefer the Psalter to the Pepper:


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Arch2k (May 5, 2006)

C'mon Scott, little slow?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 5, 2006)

Looks kind of cool


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> C'mon Scott, little slow?



 I enjoy listening to Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band but in worship our precentor's name is Sgt. Psalter.


----------



## gwine (May 6, 2006)

The price is attractive but I would have to see how well Linux works on it. My experiences so far with Linux have not been too favorable. Maybe it's just the Luddite in me.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 6, 2006)

I guess I am slow; Andrew, I have no idea of the connection. Call me idiot!






[Edited on 5-6-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2006)

You posted about Pepper so Andrew posted about Salt (The P in psalter is silent so it's pronounces salter and not puhsalter.)

Got it?

The price is kind of nice but I wouldn't want to be limited by a Linux machine. You could build your own media center pc for that price.

[Edited on 5-6-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 6, 2006)

Doh!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for the lame humour.


----------



## Arch2k (May 6, 2006)

Yep...I'd rather wait to upgrade my PPC when they can get some decent memory for them.


----------

